# Does anyone have unneutered male rabbits together?



## CiaraPatricia

I'm just wondering cos I want to get another male (I breed them so can't get them neutered) and I thought if I got an 8 week old one then I would very carefully try to bond it with my male. My buck Leon is extremely friendly, but I know there's a good chance they'd fight. But I could try. It'd be no problem if I had to separate them,but I'd like to save cage space and for them to have company.  If it was at all possible.



I know someone who has some males together, unneutered, and I sold two males together and warned the owner that they might need to be neutered to get on, but they weren't neutered and still got on as they got older.



So I know it's possible, but just wondering how rare or common it is.


----------



## Violet Crumbles

It's not common at all.

I had someone tell me two of my bucks I sent her lived together and loved each other (until a doe broke up their great friendship) :rollseyes. 

So, it's possible but would I do it? No way. I was not happy when I heard about my bucks not being given their own space. 

Two things you can count on in rabbits is that they must have a social order, which includes boundaries, and that they can be fierce about establishing and defending it. 

Your rabbit's interactions with your are no indicator of how they'll react to other rabbits - intact or not. My son's sweetest doe was absolutely in love with him. She also accepted any buck. But, if she had been given the chance, she'd eat alive any doe she could sink her teeth into. 

Cage space is not worth risking injury or death. If you're breeding, you'll need lots of empty cages, anyway. If you don't have them already, maybe you need to hold off on the new buck, buy more cages, or otherwise change your plans.


----------



## CiaraPatricia

Hey thanks for the reply  

I expected that answer really.  It's just that all my does get on excellently when not breeding. They all spent the winter living together, cos I thought it was nice for them to have the company.

I have a spare hutch and run for another buck anyway, just that if I have rabbits living together then they can have even bigger runs (can have two joined together) so that's why I was wondering about it. 

I'd probably be too scared though, because they might seem like they're getting on, then have a terrible fight . . . I don't want to think how badly they could injure each other. It's probably not worth it.

I hope in the future when I have older retired does, that I'll get them spayed and that way I can have spayed does living with intact bucks, and neutered bucks living with intact does (while they're not breeding) and that way they'll have more company . . . just an idea, but I think that'd work ok most of the time. Maybe some of them wouldn't live together happily, but some probably would.


----------



## Ronin Shinobi

Potential for dominance and fighting is high. Unless they were brothers in the same litter I wouldn't.


----------



## Violet Crumbles

CiaraPatricia wrote:


> Hey thanks for the reply
> 
> I expected that answer really.  It's just that all my does get on excellently when not breeding. They all spent the winter living together, cos I thought it was nice for them to have the company.
> 
> I have a spare hutch and run for another buck anyway, just that if I have rabbits living together then they can have even bigger runs (can have two joined together) so that's why I was wondering about it.
> 
> I'd probably be too scared though, because they might seem like they're getting on, then have a terrible fight . . . I don't want to think how badly they could injure each other. It's probably not worth it.
> 
> I hope in the future when I have older retired does, that I'll get them spayed and that way I can have spayed does living with intact bucks, and neutered bucks living with intact does (while they're not breeding) and that way they'll have more company . . . just an idea, but I think that'd work ok most of the time. Maybe some of them wouldn't live together happily, but some probably would.



Well, you know, since you mentioned cages, I was thinking of the set up I use. I didn't consider that you might be doing some form of colony breeding and I don't know your breed or breeding purposes. There is more than one way to skin a cat so the answer to your question can be varied. 

My answer stems from what I know. If you're doing cage breeding/raising, I suggest you give them separate homes. 

Someone who does colony breeding might be able to give a different perspective.


----------



## CiaraPatricia

Yeah I'm not doing colony breeding, I separate the does when they're pregnant/raising kits, but when they're not then they've lived together happily so far. But they do have quite a lot of space.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Just to throw my two cents in, I volunteered (heh, before turning them in to theSPCA due to the conditions there)at a place that - albiet not formally - did "colony breeding" in the sense of having large runs of mixed sex rabbits. While the majority of the rabbits co-existed fairly peacefully, the few that for whatever reason either sought fights more or were picked on more had disastrous outcomes. There were ALWAYS a few bucks a does with terribly shredded ears, noses, etc. and on more than one occasion, the fighting was bad enough that rabbits lost eyes. Does seemed to fight more often, but bucks fought more viciously. I have been lerry of housing unaltered bucks together ever since, having seen the damage they can abruptly inflict on one another after coexisting peacefully for months.


----------



## lyndor

do you think it's possible to have two bucks interact in a neutral area?


----------



## CiaraPatricia

*lyndor wrote: *


> do you think it's possible to have two bucks interact in a neutral area?




I think it is possible, but just be very careful and keep a towel ready to try to separate them if they fight. Be careful you don't get bitten when breaking up a fight.

Michelle was saying on the Irish Guinea Pig Forum that one of hers got out of the cage and two of them were hopping around together happily and they're not neutered yet  

But they might just not like each other . . .

IsOllie neutered?



I think I'll keep my bucks separate so (when I get another). Even if they seemed like friends, they could turn on each other suddenly and hurt each other, it's not worth the risk.


----------



## Nela

There simply is no definite answer. It all depends on their personalities. I had a pair of bonded intactmales and they were the best of buds. They actually paired themselves up, I never tried bonding them myself. I know of a few others who have pairs as well. The problem is, the natural instinct to be territorial and dominate is very high in males and it's already so hard to bond rabbits without them fighting... It's a pretty significant risk. Also, it can go well for a while if one is very young but then the young one hits puberty and it's all downhill for now. 

While it's possible, it is risky. I guess the best is to expect to have them housed separately but I guess you can still see how they get along. I would be very very careful though because if they turn on each other, it can be really nasty. I guess it depends on what you are willing to risk: that they be a bit lonely but safe, or try it and risk a fight breaking out but perhaps leading them to have the company of another. 

That's one of the things that bugged me a bit when I had considered breeding. I felt the buns would be on their own and I wasn't sure if I was up to that. I love having pairs when I can. Hehehe. That's my sentimental side talking though


----------



## lyndor

Nah Ciara, Ollie is intact though I plan to change it when he gets a couple of months older.



I was focusing on vaccination and deworming first


----------



## CiaraPatricia

*Nela wrote: *


> That's one of the things that bugged me a bit when I had considered breeding. I felt the buns would be on their own and I wasn't sure if I was up to that. I love having pairs when I can. Hehehe. That's my sentimental side talking though


Me too, I hate the idea of them being alone! At least my females get on so they can be together when they're not pregnant/nursing. So they get some company. And they can all see other bunnies, which is good, but I wish they could all cuddle up together too


----------



## Nela

I completely understand. If all else fails, you can always let them share a run but keep it divided. That way there'd be some interaction but no direct contact so as to avoid injury.You'd justneed tobe sure they can't get at each other through the division whether it be by biting through mesh or even getting through.


----------

